# Forum Problems



## BGKYSmoker (Nov 28, 2017)

Like some of you i have been booted from the forum and not being logged in. I'm sure they are looking into this.


----------



## Rings Я Us (Nov 28, 2017)

nepas said:


> Like some of you i have been booted from the forum and not being logged in. I'm sure they are looking into this.



I couldn't answer you.. I got booted also. :mad:


----------

